# Recent 'sticker shocks'



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I know inflation is under control and all that, but once in a while, you go to buy something, and the price is just- surreal. I was shocked the last time I went to buy tires. Then, the other day my wife's car needed a new battery. Yikes! The guy did mention that batteries had gone up 'like crazy'. Finally, I bought a cedar board to make birdhouses. $24 for an 8' cedar board! It just seems like I'm being shocked more and more by sudden price increases all over. What have you bought that took your breath away?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I am not so much shocked as I am disappointed that people don't seem to notice or complain how manufacturers have reduced the size of packages without lowering the price. DH commented the other day that the size of Triscut crackers are smaller than they used to be.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I put new tires on my car this year. Have not had to buy tires for some long years. OUCH! 

The increase in the price of nuts - walnuts, pecans, almonds - that I used to use a lot in baking has gotten so prohibitive. I rarely buy them anymore except as a treat.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I thought I was going to have to buy a car recently.

In May, 2013, I shopped for a good used car, but decided that my old ones were doing just fine. Prices at that point were very reasonable, IMO.

Since then, prices of new and used cars have skyrocketed. I have spoken to two dealership 'insiders' who say that they are having a terrible time finding used cars for their lots.

Used car prices have gone up $5,000 on most models that I looked at last May.

So, I decided that we'd buy a new car. I literally almost started hyperventilating when I saw the sticker prices on new cars, especially a few Buicks we looked at.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I got a nice shock last night.. I bought gas for $2.27 a gallon 

Sure paid the crazy inflation at Safeway though to get the points to save on gas..


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I put $50.00 of diesel in my truck yesterday and it only got me a quarter of a tank. I saw today that it was $4.19 a gallon a few exits up the highway.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

I am not really shocked about prices going up,since everything is getting higher and higher I am more upset that packages still are getting smaller even with the price increase.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I stopped in the local Dodge Dealer today. $52,500.00 for a new Dodge 2500 diesel 4X4 It did have a nice camera system 2 one to see the bumper hitch and one to see the 5th wheel ball. The 5th wheel hitch was factory installed. 

But over 52K. Made my 2005 look real good. I think I might look at after market camera systems. I may not need it but it would make hitching up a lot easier/ quicker.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Soup, the name brand concentrate cans, and the ready to serve. Hubby wanted some chicken noodle for old times sake, looks like they doubled in price since the last time I bought any. I know the cans go on sale, bit I had no idea the regular price went up so much.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Combine tires, Tractor tires, truck tires, barrels of oil: It is obscene.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

A few years ago California started diverting irrigation water to protect an introduced species of fish. They were diverting it away from an area where a lot of nuts were grown. Most of the growers lost their trees. That's why nuts are so expensive. 
I just heard today that they won't be releasing any irrigation water to the farmers in California's San Joaquin Valley because the drought is so severe. So the price of produce is going to go sky high.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Inflation is under "control" because food and fuel have been taken out of the formula that determines the inflation rate.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

The poor mans dollar becomes worth less and less. I think that's what makes many people become more resourceful.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

everything i buy puts me into shock. Every year I get promotions and raises but every week my check gets smaller. I used to go grocery shopping every week and get a cart full of groceries for what i pay now for one nights dinner. I get really shocked when I'm buying all generic brand food staples and i watch people with cart loads of steak and candy paying with EBT cards.


----------



## teachermom44 (Feb 8, 2012)

3.49 a pound and that's the 70/30.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

We have a pretty good system of buying only things on sale. We get the weekly ads for the next week a day early, so we can compare the two ads. We found out the wal-mart super center is not the place to buy food, our local store has better prices on sale items. You can tell what is a good buy, from the items missing on the store shelfs by noon on sunday.

campbells soup, and all soup in the winter is high. They ran a sale on soup in august, we like the cheese soup for chip dip, so at $1 thats cheap. The store in the big town was sold out by 3pm on sunday, it must not be popular in our small town, we had a good selection


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well things should be going up considering since Obama has been in office Unemployment has went down and Stock Market has went up. Just saying the economy is doing so well :shrug:

big rockpile


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Semi you posted $2.27 for gas. Did you mean $3.27? It's hovered around $3.27 here for a while. Just can't believe $2.27.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

It is really bad. My truck has 300k miles and is wearing out PC. By PC. So when I needed tires my sil suggested I get used ties from a garage that "soups" up trucks. They


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Price of a fuel pump for my truck doubled in the last year. The washer I wanted to buy went up $90 in the last month, thats a 25% increase. I am literally sticker shocked everytime I go to the grocery store. Maybe because I'm only shopping every few weeks so I notice the increases more.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Semi you posted $2.27 for gas. Did you mean $3.27? It's hovered around $3.27 here for a while. Just can't believe $2.27.


nope.. two twenty seven... I got a dollar of because of our safeway rewards... It was nice cause I put 21 gallons in it...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Watch the movie 2016 and you will understand.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Years ago I stocked up on thread for sewing quilts, etc. Ran out of a certain color and went to pick up more and I was stunned. UGH!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

For that matter they are doing the same thing with yarn...the price gets higher and the size of the skein is smaller. I really stocked up yarn years ago and recently noticed that the 7 oz skeins were replaced by 5 oz skeins and the price was up more than 1.00.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I actually laughed at the propane lady, like 
Outloud, that nervous you're kidding, right with a snort
...she wasn't & I guess we got it at a 'good' price'.
I couldn't imagine running out soon, the news is scary!!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Sales pretty much determine what I buy and how much. I've only a few loyalty products that I stick with. I'm raising pie pumpkins in my garden this year after being shocked that Libby's small pumpkin can was $1.67:shocked: raising BOSS sunflowers for my flock. It's not just the size of the package that is getting smaller; seems like the quality of some of the products have deteriorated as well. These are the best arguments to raise your own - be it veggies, fruits, grains or dairy/ meat - according to your abilities and limitations. Don't know what to say or do about the price of new tires and cars, cept I'm hoping I can get by until I can getme a horse and wagon someday


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

teachermom44 said:


> 3.49 a pound and that's the 70/30.


Just paid $2.99 for the 90-10 here last weekend (Dallas Area)


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I went to buy razors yesterday. Almost 13 dollars for a pkg I would normally have spent 6ish for.

Thats almost enough for me to stop shaving my legs but I wont.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Just paid $2.99 for the 90-10 here last weekend (Dallas Area)


I hope that you filled your freezer at that price.

Here, the price for 90/10 and 93/7 is about $5.99 at a competitive big city grocer.

Frankly, I don't know how many people are keeping themselves fed with the prices in the meat cases!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

80/20 ground beef is $2.99, gas is $3.57.
I shop the circular each week...if I need something and it's not on sale, I messed up stocking and postpone purchase.
Ever since cash for clunkers, used car/truck prices have gone nuts. Was looking for a 4x4 pickup for over a year...found a lot, but everyone wanted gold prices for lead...insane. Finally found one from a guy who was preparing to open a used car lot for his son...99 f-150, triton v8, 5 speed...half of NADA book value...he couldn't find someone who could drive stick...LOL! I wanted stick, so am happy to get a reverse sticker shock on that one.

Matt


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> Just paid $2.99 for the 90-10 here last weekend (Dallas Area)


its about that much here right now, but i believe the price is down this week for the superbowl. It was 3.59 for 80/20 at Sams club yesterday. I wonder if its cheaper in TX 
gas was 3.57 at Turkey Hill. Bought a bottle of soda for my boys movie night..coke was on sale for .99 for a 2 ltr (sale for superbowl), but of course they wanted mountain dew, which was 1.59. they ended up with sprite for .99...this is in the northeast part of Pa


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

They often have 70/30 ground beef on sale here for about $1.97 a pound but it is so greasy that I would rather do without it. Don't forget that now you can buy round roast or London Broil for less per pound than hamburger and then have the supermarket meat dept grind it for you. I buy the roasts and cut it up very lean to use as stew meat.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

BB - gas is cheaper here which is hard to believe! $3.47 a gallon and then with our Cumberland Farms card we get 10 cents off a gallon.

Surprised that Mountain Dew was higher than Sprite! Isn't MD a Pepsi product? All the Pepsi products are on sale here because they are the Superbowl sponsor.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

teachermom44 said:


> 3.49 a pound and that's the 70/30.



That's the price I saw last week at our local grocery -- I did find a package
of 'manager's special' for $2.99 a pound. 

Ground beef is seldom on sale around here; this grocery store is usually
competitive price wise in this area. Everything seems to be jumping up in price.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I know what you mean on truck prices. I am looking at the 2014 crewcab Silverado or the Ford F150. I am in SHOCK!!! So I looked at used trucks a year or two old! Some of those are higher than the new ones!! Same equipment!! I haven't bought yet and I make GOOD money!!!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

K1 kerosene is over 3 dollars Canadian per litre in twenty litre pails. I have stopped using the space heater and we just live with a 65 degree house.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> BB - gas is cheaper here which is hard to believe! $3.47 a gallon and then with our Cumberland Farms card we get 10 cents off a gallon.
> .


$3.04 around here this week. Kroger cards give you 10 cents off that for every $100 in groceries you buy. I filled up for $2.49 a gallon two weeks ago with the Kroger card.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Another shock was $14 for a sledge hammer handle. Not the whole thing; just a replacement handle.

The food package thing really bugs me. I've noticed some orange juice is now 60 oz. instead of 64. Following older recipes, you'll find you can't find the package size that the recipe calls for anymore. I saw a really sneaky one at Home Depot the other day, and I think it's illegal. They had a 'one gallon' jug of mineral spirits that was only 120 ounces. A real gallon is 128. It was labeled 'one gallon' on the shelf. The 'quart' container was 30 ounces. I'm pretty sure they could get in trouble over that.

Some things continue to be bargains. The generic clothes I wear are cheap, especially when marked down. I just went around and stocked up on winter clothes now that they are clearing them out. You can get really cheap tools, too. I like professional grade tools, but sometimes you just need something for one quick job and don't care if it lasts. I bought a very cheap hammer drill for building the house, and got the extended warrantee. They told me I could bring it back for exchange any time, even if it was working OK. I guess I could turn it in for a new one when I'm done with it, then sell the brand new one on craigslist, but I'm a little too ethical for that!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sandhills said:


> A few years ago California started diverting irrigation water to protect an introduced species of fish. They were diverting it away from an area where a lot of nuts were grown. Most of the growers lost their trees. That's why nuts are so expensive.
> I just heard today that they won't be releasing any irrigation water to the farmers in California's San Joaquin Valley because the drought is so severe. So the price of produce is going to go sky high.


"like" is not the right button for this. But I sure do appreciate the heads up!!!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

We need to do exterior painting this year. Have you checked the price of good quality paint lately? We always wait for the Sherwin Williams sales but it is still quite pricey!


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

I got sticker shock this week. Have been fighting a certain malady and I've always had good luck using cranberry juice concentrate rather than drink the sugared up cranberry juice from the grocery store. There aren't really any "health" food type stores where I usually get the cranberry concentrate close to where we live, closest that I know of is over an hr away. Happened to be in the next town over on Mon and noticed a GNC store in the mall. Went in and asked for cranberry concentrate. I'm used to getting a 16oz bottle for $10 or so. Their bottle was smaller and cost almost $23! I just told the lady thank you for your time, but that is totally out of my budget. I'm drinking grocery store cranberry juice.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

^ if your juice is what I think it's for, try googling D-mannose. There's tablets and powder you can take for prevention and it's more bang for your buck.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

We picked up two medium sized squash. The price? Over $9.00!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Empovunif, there is 100% cranberry juice at the store, you just have to really look for it, and it costs about 60-70 cents more per bottle. You can also buy cranberry capsules or tablets in the pharmacy section pretty cheap. They work well for me.

I got gas yesterday for $2.91. I don't really remember what it was last month, but I thought that was a pretty decent price.

I have fully expected grocery prices to go up, what with inflation, the droughts, floods, hurricanes, etc., and just the fact that we Americans have been spoiled to cheap food for too long. It was bound to end sometime, though I'll admit I don't like it any better than the next person, lol.

What I DO hate is the constant downsizing of packages, like we're all idiots and won't notice that what used to be a 7-ounce can of tuna that was almost all nice chunky tuna is now a 5-ounce can that is about 2.5 ounces of tuna "mush" that they used to discard as unacceptable to sell and 2.5 ounces of water! 

The way they go about it so sneakily just really ticks me off. Like a jar of peanut butter. It's smaller around, and then if you look at the bottom it's got a huge divot in it instead of being flat and filled with peanut butter like it used to be. Do they really think we're so stupid we don't notice those things? It's insulting! Plus they're adding more fillers and more oil than peanuts, so it's actually getting pretty disgusting. I'm growing my own peanuts this year!

And the price has gone up too, so it's a triple whammy! I severely object to the size jockeying and especially the loss of quality in almost everything I buy any more. I've been making more and more of my own stuff and just dropping others that I can't make myself, but I can't keep doing that forever.

The sad thing is, I know it's just going to get worse and worse until we'll be happy to get a bag of beans and a bag of rice for $50 and feel lucky to get them! :awh:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

We have 2 cans of Hunts Spaghetti sauce sitting in our pantry - both were about a buck, the new one is 2.5 oz less than the older one. 
Its a noticeable difference when making spaghetti.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

You want sticker shock...go look for ammo.

Matt


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I bought tires for my truck - 800. and that included putting them on, balancing them, etc. Five years ago I bought tires for my truck - 540.00 including putting them on and balancing them. (I keep my receipts and log all repairs in a book that I keep in my dash). So after that little ole shock, DH put tires on my car - small Honda Civic - price 800.00 plus 60.00 to balance them/put them on. The only good thing is: truck tires seem to last forever..at least 5-6 years before needing more. Car tires - not so much.

Another thing that got me - I had to have a lot of work done on my truck - the price for labor was 85.00 per hour. Local repair shop not a dealership.

The dealership where I take my car (it's still under warranty) only charges me 55.00 per hour if something is not covered by warranty.

Clothes prices are still reasonable to me - I just bought two pair of pants and paid less than 20. new for both pair, and they were shipped free by Amazon..lol..I never pay a lot of clothes, handbags I pay a lot for but they last me at least ten-12 years.

Dogfood..goodness - my dog has to eat Science Diet Prescription ID. Well three years ago, it was 54.00 for a large bag, I think the bag was around 30 lbs. Now that bag is 17 lbs. and costs 63.00. Thankfully Annie only eats a cup of food twice a day.

Lots of things have gone way up - any kind of feed is way more expensive than it used to be when I check the prices at Tractor Supply. Right before I downsized my horse herd, I was paying 15.99 per 50 lb. bag for Equine Sr. feed, now it is close to 21.00 a bag for 40 lbs. 

Smaller packages, bigger prices!


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Miracle Whip Light. I've taken the last two jars from our pantry so I had not clue of the raise in price. Those jars were around $3+. Today at the store it was $5.09! What the heck, Kraft? Making up for the Velveeta shortage, or what? Going to go looking for a coupon.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

empofuniv said:


> I got sticker shock this week. Have been fighting a certain malady and I've always had good luck using cranberry juice concentrate rather than drink the sugared up cranberry juice from the grocery store. There aren't really any "health" food type stores where I usually get the cranberry concentrate close to where we live, closest that I know of is over an hr away. Happened to be in the next town over on Mon and noticed a GNC store in the mall. Went in and asked for cranberry concentrate. I'm used to getting a 16oz bottle for $10 or so. Their bottle was smaller and cost almost $23! I just told the lady thank you for your time, but that is totally out of my budget. I'm drinking grocery store cranberry juice.


Cranberry? Course that was concentrate but still it SHOULD be Dirt Cheap this year.
WI which is the cranberry capital has had such HUGE crop this last year they are asking the government for HELP. I am not kidding, read that in our local AG paper.
They want the government to BUY more cranberry juice from them. They want the government to put cranberry juice in more items and cranberries in more items also to lower their HUGE inventory.
Here is just one article that talks about how huge the crop has been.
*Big supply, low demand send cranberry prices tumbling*
http://www.620wtmj.com/news/local/Big-supply-low-demand-send-cranberry-prices-tumbling-234899091.html
*Cranberry supplies trounce demand, sending price down*


> Supplies of the bright red fruit have trounced demand, sending prices paid to independent growers falling to levels not seen in more than a decade, industry watchers say.
> 
> Prices paid to growers have a huge impact in Wisconsin, where more than half of the world's cranberries are grown. The annual value of the harvest in the state is $175 million to $200 million, according to the Wisconsin State Cranberry Growers Association.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_24726871/cranberry-supplies-trounce-demand-sending-price-down


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

If its not on sale I usually won't buy it. An exception is bread. Meat freezes and is bought on sale only. When I bought boots last time I waited till the buy one get one 1/2 price sale was on. Saved somewhere around $25.

I've been needing an office chair for a loooonnnngggg time. Priced the cheapest at better than $30. Went to an auction today and bought a $150 chair for $6 and got 20 more with it. Also got $50 worth of plastic edging and $40 worth of French drain pipe in that pile for $1. Love auctions.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I bought my husband a package of Reese's Peanut Butter cups for his birthday. They are so much smaller! :grumble:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

MushCreek said:


> . Yikes! The guy did mention that batteries had gone up 'like crazy'.


No doubt! My 5 year old jeep battery went "Kuput" the other day and I payed out $100.14 for a new one. Liked to knock me off my feet! 5 years ago when I bought the last one I could have sworn I only payed about $58.00 for it! That's Obama Care for you! 



clovis said:


> Since then, prices of new and used cars have skyrocketed. I have spoken to two dealership 'insiders' who say that they are having a terrible time finding used cars for their lots..


My sister got a letter from the dealership where she bought her cadilac about a year ago. The letter stated that their was a shortage and demand for used catalacs and would like to buy hers back. She said they didn't state how much and she wasn't about to since she's worked all her life for this very first cadilac she's ever owned.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

MushCreek said:


> I know inflation is under control and all that, but once in a while, you go to buy something, and the price is just- surreal. I was shocked the last time I went to buy tires. Then, the other day my wife's car needed a new battery. Yikes! The guy did mention that batteries had gone up 'like crazy'. Finally, I bought a cedar board to make birdhouses. $24 for an 8' cedar board! It just seems like I'm being shocked more and more by sudden price increases all over. What have you bought that took your breath away?


 
Batteries are cheap compared to what they will soon be. Obama and the rogue, out of control EPA just shut the last lead smelter in the country.

The price of ammo is also probably going to jump again. We are going to have to depend upon imported lead, in whatever form, be it batteries or bullets, for all of the lead we need. Thanks Prez.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

65284 said:


> Batteries are cheap compared to what they will soon be. Obama and the rogue, out of control EPA just shut the last lead smelter in the country.
> 
> The price of ammo is also probably going to jump again. We are going to have to depend upon imported lead, in whatever form, be it batteries or bullets, for all of the lead we need. Thanks Prez.


The standards that caused the smelter closing were put in place in 2008. Just another example of Obama being a proactive president.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

tank of fuel, $600.

Set of four 90% thread USED tires on the trailer, $950

Set of drive tires (8) Tier 2 brand $4000. Tier 1 brands like Michelin or Bridgestone are pushing $6000.

brokers are still keeping the rates low on us too.

transportation costs are going up. So your consumer prices are reflecting that. Especially with winter fuel costs from $3.80 per gallon to $4.20+ per gallon


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Liberty'sGirl said:


> What the heck, Kraft? Making up for the Velveeta shortage, or what? Going to go looking for a coupon.


Velveeta shortage.....:hysterical:


I haul cheese for Kraft. LOTS of it. Think velveeta in 550 lb tubs. The cheese plants are putting out more cheese since the first of the year. almost doubling production. If I could get the cold storage place to move a little faster, I'd be hauling more of this stuff.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Propane.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree about tires- I had to get one for the horse.trailer and it was just under $200.


----------



## gnatgnome (Oct 7, 2002)

Downsizing of products really torques me off too. Since I try to keep my supplies up I don't always notice the difference in price from "back then" to now until I accidently run out of something. 

When I reorganized my supply recently I found a package of bar bath soap. The package looked the same on the outside as the more recent purchase but was a complete rectangle. The newer bars had curved areas on both the top and bottom to cut the ounces from 6 to 4!

Also last week I discovered I had run out of raisons. Don't know how that happened but when I went to the store I couldn't believe the price of over $3 a pound. I believe I will be drying my own seedless grapes this year. That is if I can keep the critters out of them until they are ripe.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> The standards that caused the smelter closing were put in place in 2008. Just another example of Obama being a proactive president.


proactive to what he has promised to kill American jobs by making his green political campaign donators to kick more money his way, while the whole country goes under on his dumb plans. Now if we can get this Keystone pipeline building he has a up hill battle now to keep more people from working. Have to get this country working again despite what O wants to do we must go around Obama and do it anyway. The heck with the green tree huggers.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Can of generic ground black pepper for $4.88!!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

littlebitfarm said:


> Can of generic ground black pepper for $4.88!!


I won't be buying any.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

You can get a pound of ground black pepper at herbalcom.com for $7.85 which is a dern good price and really good, fresh ground pepper.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Dentistry. Just had the first filling in 12 years. Are they kidding???? 

Also stunned at the cost of cleaning since in nearly doubled from last year. Thankfully we have coverage.

Making sure that kids brush and floss was always super important to us but with the cost of dentistry today I suspect I would be chasing them around with the tube of toothpaste and forcing them to brush until they went to college!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep..the packaging is sneaky. I remember reading that some brand of mayo didn't change the plastic jar size but made the indentation underneath bigger..so the jar holds less mayo.

The new suave shampoo bottles are also an ounce or two smaller..same price.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...might-fool-you-into-paying-too-much/index.htm


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Roadking said:


> You want sticker shock...go look for ammo.
> 
> Matt


If you can find any!!!! I've been looking for .22lr for months and can only find .223. As far as used trucks go, it would just be cheaper to keep fixing my own. I bought a 2000 GMC Sierra 7 or 8 years ago with 4wd for $7,000. It's a pretty nice truck but now has 236,000 miles on it. The same model is more now than it was 7-8 years ago. How does that even work?!!


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

$1.29 for a regular-sized candy bar. Nothing special, just plain Hershey's, or Hershey with almonds, small bag of M&M's, etc. Yikes!! Not that I would die without them, but it sure makes me think twice before buying that rare little treat!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

have you seen how much a bottle of Tide is?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> I suspect I would be chasing them around with the tube of toothpaste and forcing them to brush until they went to college!


cost of toothpaste ound:i just switched to baking soda
keep my hair very short as i got used to being bald as a nun so i save on shampoos and conditioner now too and use baking soda to clean my hair.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

We found .22's 50 count box for 5$ last week. Wouldn't sell us a brick and they limited the sale to two per customer. Luckily I was with DH so we got 4 boxes figuring it was better than not having .22s.

My particular sticker shock has been the way the price of beef has gone up. A small roast big enough for 2 at almost 10 dollars! Won't pay it.

Husband actually mentioned buying a young beef and turning it out into the pasture for the summer and butchering it come fall....I'm considering it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> My sister got a letter from the dealership where she bought her cadilac about a year ago. The letter stated that their was a shortage and demand for used catalacs and would like to buy hers back. She said they didn't state how much and she wasn't about to since she's worked all her life for this very first cadilac she's ever owned.


Dealerships have been sending that letter for years, trying to sell new cars.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I rarely eat fast food, but I needed a quick meal the other day, so I pulled in. I was feeling festive, so I ordered one of the heavily advertised specialty burgers, and even up-sized it. It came to nine dollars and change! Almost $10 for fast food? I could have gotten a real meal for that price.

At the market, I shop by price these days. $5 hamburger? I just don't buy it. Needless to say, we eat a lot of chicken, as beef is just crazy. One of the few advantages of getting older is that we eat a lot less. One large chicken yields about 6 servings for us. We find a lot of day-old goods on sale. I splurged on chicken wings to cook for the Superbowl, and scored a large package that was on it's last day. Tasted fine, and saved a bunch of money.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Check out the cost of electrical wiring...OUCH! Glad I had most of the electrical work and supplies sured up.
American cheese...on sale $3.99/lb...NO WAY!
24" insulation, 8 8' bats at $79...garage almost done, thank goodness.

Matt


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

mrs whodunit said:


> I went to buy razors yesterday. Almost 13 dollars for a pkg I would normally have spent 6ish for.
> 
> Thats almost enough for me to stop shaving my legs but I wont.


Dollar Shave Club changed my life!

http://shaved.by/Edpe

$6/month for four blades. First shipment comes with a handle. They also have $1/month or $9/month, depending on what blades you want. I used to shave with a Gillette Mach 3, and the Dollar Shave Club razors are far superior!


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

empofuniv, I haven't read all the posts here, so sorry of someone posted this already, but this week Walgreens has AZO cranberry supplements (60 count) for $10, but you get $10 back in register rewards, so in the end it's the same as free. You can only get 1 at a time, but if your area is like mine, there's a ton of walgreens around and you can hit each one as many times as you want!


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Recently sticker shock at a car battery for DH's 18yr old Subaru. $107! Ouch.


----------



## PorchGal (Jul 6, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> We have 2 cans of Hunts Spaghetti sauce sitting in our pantry - both were about a buck, the new one is 2.5 oz less than the older one.
> Its a noticeable difference when making spaghetti.


When I bought a new can at the store I thought it felt smaller but decided I was just aggravated about all the prices going up. Got home and saw it was smaller. Then I was madder.


Went to buy hot sauce this weekend. Good grief it has gone up. Bought it for 25cents last time. Now it is $1.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Talk about sticker shock!!!!!! We got a letter this morning, stating that "due to recent changes in health care laws", health insurance for our family just went UP $4,950.00 per year. That's a Four Thousand Nine Hundred and Fifty dollar increase. 

Thanks, Mr Prez and all of the Democrats for forcing this garbage on us.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Raymond James said:


> I stopped in the local Dodge Dealer today. $52,500.00 for a new Dodge 2500 diesel 4X4 It did have a nice camera system 2 one to see the bumper hitch and one to see the 5th wheel ball. The 5th wheel hitch was factory installed.
> 
> But over 52K. Made my 2005 look real good. I think I might look at after market camera systems. I may not need it but it would make hitching up a lot easier/ quicker.


Our neighbor bought a new one last year and when he told me how much it was, I felt the same way. I know they have a lot of bells and whistles on them now and are basically a rolling computer, but good grief.
If I spent that much on a new vehicle, I'd have to put a mailbox on it and live out of it!!!!
******

I had the same reaction to new tires too. In December one of mine kept losing air, so I took it in to be repaired, they told me it was getting bare on tread and I needed a new one - $80 for one new tire.
"Ummm, well I don't have $80. Do you have a good used one you can sell me?"
They said no at first, so I told them okay thanks, I'll just have to keep airing it up and be on my way. They "found" a used one and sold it to me for $30. 
I have a Toyota Corolla, so these aren't huge tires. I have no clue how people afford big tires for trucks, SUVs, etc. It's crazy.

I feel the same way about packaging too. I've noticed the lower volume of goods for more money. Like others have said, some things have become treats now. It makes me much more aware of what I spend my money on.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Plywood. Yikes! Also, things at the thrift stores are rapidly increasing in price. Used to be - maybe three, four years ago - I could easily find good used jeans for $4 and $5. Now that's the price for the ones with tears or stains. Good used jeans are now $7 to $9.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Rural King advertises batters for $49.95 has top and side post . i'v used them on near everything at one time I had 11 different things with battery's on them . I always get one with a handle on it . 

Tires I get at Walmart if the local tire store won't give me a good deal and won't buy a car \ truck with those 17'',18'' or 20'' wheels on it . I have never had a new car\truck and don't want one .

Just bought the wife a real nice Mustang off craigslist a 2001 that being the model she liked on the cheap . Some folks need money this time of year and if you have cash in hand the price can be one you can live with . I got it cheap enough I can spend a thousand on it and still be ok . I do all my own work and that helps .

Went to Lowes to buy a air compressor and ask for my 10% discount witch would been $50.00 off the price and that store said no so they still got it . :runforhills: Those fools give 5% off if you have their credit card that I don't want or anyone's :cowboy:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

After thinking about this thread for a while, maybe it should have been titled "What doesn't give you sticker shock these days?"

Of course, it would have been challenging to get a full page of posts, LOL.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

cell phone bills. I have one smartphone and son#1 has a smart phone and son#2 has a flip phone no data. our bill was $230+ normal bill is $177. the data only went over a little bit.... according to uscelluar. are you for real. no wonder why everyone is broke when extras just pop up on bills. we don't have facebook or other social sites. ouch 

I swear they are cooking the books. Can not figure out how they com up with some of their numbers. And NO ONE complains. their billing has been off since last june for "upgrades" Anyone else have problems with them?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

okiemom said:


> cell phone bills. I have one smartphone and son#1 has a smart phone and son#2 has a flip phone no data. our bill was $230+ normal bill is $177. the data only went over a little bit.... according to uscelluar. are you for real. no wonder why everyone is broke when extras just pop up on bills. we don't have facebook or other social sites. ouch
> 
> I swear they are cooking the books. Can not figure out how they com up with some of their numbers. And NO ONE complains. their billing has been off since last june for "upgrades" Anyone else have problems with them?


$45 a month: unlimited Talk/Text with 2.5 GB data with Virgin Mobile


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

okiemom said:


> cell phone bills. I have one smartphone and son#1 has a smart phone and son#2 has a flip phone no data. our bill was $230+ normal bill is $177. the data only went over a little bit.... according to uscelluar. are you for real. no wonder why everyone is broke when extras just pop up on bills. we don't have facebook or other social sites. ouch
> 
> I swear they are cooking the books. Can not figure out how they com up with some of their numbers. And NO ONE complains. their billing has been off since last june for "upgrades" Anyone else have problems with them?


US Cellular can mess up a free meal. We had problems also. Double billing, forcing payments or threatening to discontinue service when I had their canceled check in front of me. You name it. It took them almost till November to get the mess straightened out with our account. They awarded us 5000 bonus points for our trouble last month. oh yippee.....gre:

Did you know that you can get a pay as you go play with them if you are past your contract renewal? 2gigs for something like 69$ a month. We have a Galaxy 4 from them and talk about sticker shock! My little slider phone is on the pay as you go plan. I don't use it a lot simple plan for emergency and light use. 10$ a month. No sticker shock there.

My newest sticker shock. 2$ a dozen for eggs. OUCH. I'm counting the days till I can get my own flock up and laying for me.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Yep, US Cellular messed up our bill for a bit. Cancelled with them. They still owe me money. Told me I would get it back in a month or two. Was going to go to the pre-paid plan but they wanted $50 for me just to sign up...no contract of course.. ..nope..done with them.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

oh yeah, then there's health care. 5 years ago i paid $60 a week for family coverage. No deductibles and 100% coverage. No questions asked. Now this year I have to pay $225 a week for family (that my wife isn't allowed to be on because her company offers insurance) with high deductibles, and about 60% coverage till i hi my $3,600 per person out of pocket costs.. Everyone in my house better pray they don't get seriously ill cause they ain't going to the doctor.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a tin can and a string ,can find free strings :hobbyhors

cell phone bills. I have one smartphone and son#1 has a smart phone and son#2 has a flip phone no data. our bill was $230+ normal bill is $177. the data only went over a little bit.... according to uscelluar. are you for real. no wonder why everyone is broke when extras just pop up on bills. we don't have facebook or other social sites. ouch 

I swear they are cooking the books. Can not figure out how they com up with some of their numbers. And NO ONE complains. their billing has been off since last june for "upgrades" Anyone else have problems with them?


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Our recent bout of below freezing weather weakened my car battery down to the point it would not crank last Thursday. Dead. Click-click-click when you turn the key. As if all the ice was not enough, with the heating bills to come in and needing the monthly grocery run. Money, money, money...oh, where fore art thou, oh money?

A day of adventure and excitement ensued, getting a jump start from my neighbor, him getting stuck in the yard with no reverse on his truck, trying to get up the highway to my boss lady's house to get my paycheck and couldn't for the ice, and on and on. 

Finally, someone offered to pay for the battery for me, and I could pay them back when I got my check cashed. (People are like that here. Nice folks.)

The sticker shock was the price of the battery: $117. at Advance Auto Parts. The Gold battery, which was what I bought 5 years ago, for I think around $70. 

Another Good Person award goes to the store manager who waited on me, tested the old battery, and installed the new one. He pencil whooped some figures on the computer, and gave me a discount to bring the total price DOWN to $67.

You think I won't be patronizing his store for anything I need from now on? You betcha I will. 

I have a grocery ad from the newspaper dated August 28, 1942. I have no way to scan it and post it, so I will just give some highlights. 

This was during the War and rationing was in effect. The store was Hill Grocery Company. 

There are no meats advertised with the exception of canned Spam which was .39 cents. 

Potatoes, 5 lbs., .17 cents. 
Onions, .04 cents per lb. 
Apples, .06 cents per lb. 
Macaroni or spaghetti, 3 packages for .10 cents.
Butter, .47 cents per lb.
Flour, 24 lb. bag, .95 cents.
Candy Bars, all popular brands, .04 cents each.
Peanut Butter, 1 lb. jar, .25 cents
Waldorf Toilet Paper, .05 cents per roll.
etc., etc., etc.

The most expensive item in the ad is a 6 lb. can of Crisco for $1.47

Nostalgia is fun, but it brings home the horrific impact of inflation on food and everything else necessary for living. I have other grocery ads from the 80's up until recently, and it is incredible to see the price increases. 

Like Al Jolson use to say: "You ain't seen nothin' yet!"


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> $45 a month: unlimited Talk/Text with 2.5 GB data with Virgin Mobile


Same with Straight Talk, they use Verizon towers which work best in our area. DH just switched to the Verizon 'loyalty' plan...unlimited talk/text and 2GB data for $60 - regular cell plans were bleeding us dry. Now I'm working on the landline/DSL bill.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

adjusted for inflation to today's dollar.....



Alice Kramden said:


> I have a grocery ad from the newspaper dated August 28, 1942. I have no way to scan it and post it, so I will just give some highlights.
> 
> This was during the War and rationing was in effect. The store was Hill Grocery Company.
> 
> ...


Cumulative rate of inflation is 1392%
http://www.usinflationcalculator.com/


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

One can only imagine how bad it will be when the black horse of revelation rides.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Boggles your mind, doesn't it? Of course people only made a fraction of what they do today, too. My father got a couple pay checks of 25 cents when he first went to work as a barber. Don't know how they managed except my Mom worked in the credit department of a store.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Seeds for the garden, and seed potatoes/onion starts. Owe.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm truck shopping now... used truck, in the 100k miles range... If mine we're plagued by problems I wouldn't be buying but I feel like I have too much to repair on mine.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I looked for a good, small, low mileage used car last year and to be honest I ended up getting a bottom of the line, no bells, not a single whistle new one. The 2-3 years old used ones were more expensive and had 60-80k miles on them. They weren't all tricked out, either. I got a good price and free routine service for a year on the new one.

I am another that hates the packaging downsizing. I have started making a lot of my own spice mixes and salad dressings to save money. I have always canned or frozen excess produce so that isn't too much of a problem right now but I noticed that a can of tuna that used to make three to four good sandwiches now only makes two meager ones and a can of chick peas makes a whole lot less hummus than it used to. I just bought a 25# sack of chick peas from a local store so that problem is now solved.

Mary


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Center cut pork chops-local grocery-$5.49/lb-no chops for me! Pick-up Truck-Ford Platinum Model, Limited Edition , all the options, 4 door diesel duelly- $75,000.00!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

If you have a facebook membership there are online yardsale sites for all counties surrounding me . If you're patient & careful there are great deals on all kinds of things . Furniture , appliances , clothing , car parts , phones , electronics , vehicles , etc.
I bought a really nice set of 4 tires for my truck that only had 300 miles on them for $200.00 . It cost me $40.00 to have them mounted & balanced .
I also bought a $2000.00 John Deere lawnmower with very low hours for $600.00 . There is usually farm fresh eggs $5.00 for 4 dozen & good deals on other farm fresh produce in season .


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Kasota said:


> I put new tires on my car this year. Have not had to buy tires for some long years. OUCH!
> 
> The increase in the price of nuts - walnuts, pecans, almonds - that I used to use a lot in baking has gotten so prohibitive. I rarely buy them anymore except as a treat.



I need new tires- ughhhh we are going tonight- the dealership wanted 550 for 4 new tires- another one wanted 500... I called sams club- 400 dollars- guess where I am going?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

oneokie said:


> Inflation is under "control" because food and fuel have been taken out of the formula that determines the inflation rate.


seriuosly? they don't consider food and fuel into it? that is a load of bull!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Twp.Tom and everyone, instead of pork chops, try pork steaks. They are way cheaper, and taste absolutely wonderful. They are slices of pork roast cut into steaks. The ones I bought yesterday were $1.37 lb. Pork chops do not have the fat and flavor anymore, so I switched to pork steaks. I season them with either McCormick's Grill Mates Smokin' Texas BBQ rub, or Lipton's Recipe Secrets Herb & Garlic. Lawdy, they are soooo good!

Experienced a little sticker shock, too when I bought meat. Chicken thighs have gone up and 80/20 ground chuck went up again. The store I buy meat at adds 10 per cent to your total (They call themselves an "outlet"), so pretty soon its going to be just as cheap to go to Publix and pay their price for beef, pork, and chicken. 

Did pretty good at Publix yesterday with my coupons and their buy one get one deals. 

Happy and thankful I can still get groceries. It may change one day.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Made brownies tonight. New package of unsweetened chocolate squares- 4 oz., old package - 8 oz. Half of the product for about the same price. :Bawling: 

It might be cheaper to buy a brownie mix. I've never made a mix or even looked at them. Guess I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

okay- no new tires- apparently the ones our car needs are 150 per tire- at Sam's - looks like we are going to the dealership! around 500 bucks .... ughhhh


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

The shampoo I normally get for the kids is 20 oz for $.97. Well it's now 12.5 oz for $1.00. GAh! Animal oats have doubled.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I forgot to add in my post above about pork steaks and chicken thighs--I cook them in the oven. Just season and put in a foil lined roasting pan, cook at 350 until done. Turn the chicken thighs over and let the skin get all crispy toward the end, and you will have a feast. That Lipton Herb & Garlic works magic!

I've noticed more shoulder roasts in the meat case, and wonder if any of you have tried them. I get a chuck roast every once in a while and want to know if a shoulder roast is about the same. It looks rather lean, so I'm wondering if it will have any flavor, as a little fat makes a good tasting roast.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Alice Kramden said:


> I forgot to add in my post above about pork steaks and chicken thighs--I cook them in the oven. Just season and put in a foil lined roasting pan, cook at 350 until done. Turn the chicken thighs over and let the skin get all crispy toward the end, and you will have a feast. That Lipton Herb & Garlic works magic!
> 
> The pork steaks will leave you with some nice bones to give to the dogs, too.
> 
> I've noticed more shoulder roasts in the meat case, and wonder if any of you have tried them. I get a chuck roast every once in a while and want to know if a shoulder roast is about the same. It looks rather lean, so I'm wondering if it will have any flavor, as a little fat makes a good tasting roast.


 ................Alice , I was always taught to never give pork bones to dogs ! Because pork bones will splinter like toothpicks when crushed by dogs jaws . Not sure about cats . , fordy


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> I need new tires- ughhhh we are going tonight- the dealership wanted 550 for 4 new tires- another one wanted 500... I called sams club- 400 dollars- guess where I am going?



Welp- Sam's club was a bust- they would install the tires they quoted me- cause they were not the same speed rated as the ones I had on the car- so instead of 97 bucks each- they would be 150 each- ughhh- 
so no tires last night- DH called around this morning and found a local person who said - if your wife needs to go 130 miles an hour- you have a problem- he is going to install the ones we wanted- but they are more than I wanted- they will be 500... ughhh


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

oneokie said:


> Inflation is under "control" because food and fuel have been taken out of the formula that determines the inflation rate.





Becka03 said:


> seriuosly? they don't consider food and fuel into it? that is a load of bull!


A simple Google search will reveal that both food and fuel are included in the CPI. oneokie has bad information.



Alice Kramden said:


> I have a grocery ad from the newspaper dated August 28, 1942. I have no way to scan it and post it, so I will just give some highlights.
> 
> This was during the War and rationing was in effect. The store was Hill Grocery Company.
> 
> ...


Of course, that was all purchased with 1942 level wages. The average US household's spending on food as a percentage of income has dropped a good deal since 1942


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Fordy, didn't know that. Edited my post. Glad to correct it.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sometimes, you have to leave things on the shelf when they become too pricey.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We want to replace our old tub and surround. Estimates have been from $3500 - $5000!! This is for nothing special except that the surround has to be cut to fit under the eaves. When it gets warm, DH just wants to use the special paint on the whole thing!

My biggest gripe about product size reduction is toilet paper. A couple years ago the width of the roll decreased. When I contacted the company, I got a form letter that said this was "the new industry standard"!! :flame:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I need new car tires too but I can't justify paying that price to put tires on an old car that's worth less than the tires. I can make these tires last through to the fall but will need to replace by next winter. 

Sticker shock for us is always found in the grocery and left there. The sadness for us is that it's usually the fresh produce or fresh meat. We cut almost all dairy long ago and buy eggs local. No junk food and limited use of paper and cleaning products. There's not much left to cut from the register tape.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

soulsurvivor said:


> I need new car tires too but I can't justify paying that price to put tires on an old car that's worth less than the tires. I can make these tires last through to the fall but will need to replace by next winter.
> 
> Sticker shock for us is always found in the grocery and left there. The sadness for us is that it's usually the fresh produce or fresh meat. We cut almost all dairy long ago and buy eggs local. No junk food and limited use of paper and cleaning products. There's not much left to cut from the register tape.


Yeah I told em I wasn't interested in buying the truck, just new tires.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I've spent $6000 on tires so far this year. And that's not even buying top line tires.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

clovis said:


> Since then, prices of new and used cars have skyrocketed. I have spoken to two dealership 'insiders' who say that they are having a terrible time finding used cars for their lots.


I get a call about every two months or so from the car dealership where I bought my van, asking if I'd be willing to trade in my used van for a new one if they can keep my payments the same. 

I tell them "That would be great! I paid for my van with cash so I don't have a payment.....so if you can get me into a NEW van with NO payment, which is what I have now, that'd be awesome!" :facepalm: :hysterical:

That usually gets them stammering, and apologizing that the deal doesn't apply to paid-off vehicles. Yet somehow every few months, they're calling me again to offer the same thing :shrug:

And I got a postcard in the mail from them last week saying that I should come down with my payment book, because if they can't get me into a new van for the price I pay now, they'll pay one month's payment for my current vehicle. :hammer:

So yeah, I'd say they're pretty desperate for used vehicles.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

bluemoonluck said:


> I get a call about every two months or so from the car dealership where I bought my van, asking if I'd be willing to trade in my used van for a new one if they can keep my payments the same.
> 
> I tell them "That would be great! I paid for my van with cash so I don't have a payment.....so if you can get me into a NEW van with NO payment, which is what I have now, that'd be awesome!" :facepalm: :hysterical:
> 
> ...


I think they are a lot more desperate to sell new ones :runforhills:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Talking about tires:

I was out of town, and had a flat. I limped the car over to a local tire shop that sells mostly used tires.

The shop foreman told me that they are having to pay $40 and up for decent used car tires, and these are common sizes. He said that finding decent used tires has gotten so hard that they are hitting "every source we have" (junk yards) within 100 miles, just to barely find enough stock to keep up with demand.

He told me that if I ever stumbled across decent used tires, to bring them to him for cash. "I don't care if it is 1 tire or 100, nor what size it is, just give me an opportunity to buy them."


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I see scallops were up to 20dollars a lb today! ~Georgia.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Becka03 said:


> seriuosly? they don't consider food and fuel into it? that is a load of bull!





> The all-items inflation rate represents everything people spend money on: haircuts, plane tickets, medical care, clothes -- you name it.* But, that number is puffed up by the pesky necessities -- food and energy. So those two categories are discarded when calculating the core inflation rate.
> *
> Theoretically, the core inflation rate more accurately reflects the increase in costs without factoring in the capricious nature of weather and political winds that impact food and fuel costs.
> 
> ...




Read more:
http://www.bankrate.com/finance/per...on-higher-than-you-think-1.aspx#ixzz2shYx52Uc


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> *So those two categories are discarded when calculating the core inflation rate.*


Nobody uses the core rate anymore.



> The Consumer Price Index for All Urban Consumers (CPI-U) increased 0.3 percent in December on a seasonally adjusted basis, the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics reported today. Over the last 12 months, the all items index increased 1.5 percent before seasonal adjustment. Advances in energy and shelter indexes were major factors in the increase in the seasonally adjusted all items index. The gasoline index rose 3.1 percent, and the fuel oil and electricity indexes also increased, resulting in a 2.1 percent increase in the energy index. The shelter index rose 0.2 percent in December. The indexes for apparel, tobacco, and personal care increased as well. These increases more than offset declines in the indexes for airline fares, for recreation, for household furnishings and operations, and for used cars and trucks, resulting in the index for all items less food and energy rising 0.1 percent. The food index rose slightly in December, increasing 0.1 percent. The food at home index was unchanged for the third time in four months, as a sharp decline in the fruits and vegetables index offset other increases. The food index has not posted a monthly increase larger than 0.1 percent since June.


*

Has the BLS removed food or energy prices in its official measure of inflation?*

No. The BLS publishes thousands of CPI indexes each month, including the headline All Items CPI for All Urban Consumers (CPI-U) and the CPI-U for All Items Less Food and Energy. The latter series, widely referred to as the "core" CPI, is closely watched by many economic analysts and policymakers under the belief that food and energy prices are volatile and are subject to price shocks that cannot be damped through monetary policy. However, all consumer goods and services, including food and energy, are represented in the headline CPI.
Most importantly, none of the prominent legislated uses of the CPI excludes food and energy. Social security and federal retirement benefits are updated each year for inflation by the All Items CPI for Urban Wage Earners and Clerical Workers (CPI-W). Individual income tax parameters and Treasury Inflation-Protected Securities (TIPS) returns are based on the All Items CPI-U.


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

[QUOTE

I had the same reaction to new tires too. In December one of mine kept losing air, so I took it in to be repaired, they told me it was getting bare on tread and I needed a new one - $80 for one new tire.
"Ummm, well I don't have $80. Do you have a good used one you can sell me?"
They said no at first, so I told them okay thanks, I'll just have to keep airing it up and be on my way. They "found" a used one and sold it to me for $30. 
I have a Toyota Corolla, so these aren't huge tires. I have no clue how people afford big tires for trucks, SUVs, 

[/QUOTE}

We have a Yukon XL and my husband wants better tires so that wear and ride better so we get Michelens. The best proce we can get is at sams for $180 a tire. With tax and all it is $800. They do offer free balance and rotation. We also have two full size trucks that need the same size tires.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> The standards that caused the smelter closing were put in place in 2008.


By the EPA.....a agency created by law signed by Richard M Nixon.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My dh has to get 6 new tires in his truck once it's fixed. Can you say ouch!!!!!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

soulsurvivor said:


> I need new car tires too but I can't justify paying that price to put tires on an old car that's worth less than the tires. I can make these tires last through to the fall but will need to replace by next winter.
> 
> Sticker shock for us is always found in the grocery and left there. The sadness for us is that it's usually the fresh produce or fresh meat. We cut almost all dairy long ago and buy eggs local. No junk food and limited use of paper and cleaning products. There's not much left to cut from the register tape.


Can you get a dairy goat? We are new to them but our one little gal gives us a third of a gallon with a single evening (convenience) milking a day-- its enough for us.... we hope to experiment with yogurt and cheese over the summer...


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Girl Scout cookies - now $4.00 a box and the boxes are tiny. I'll pass this year. They've priced themselves out of the market for me.


----------



## PorchGal (Jul 6, 2013)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Girl Scout cookies - now $4.00 a box and the boxes are tiny. I'll pass this year. They've priced themselves out of the market for me.


:shocked: Good grief that is crazy. I was a girl scout (a long time ago) and have always bought cookies in support but the last few years I just haven't been able to. 
Found some cookies at Big Lots that taste a lot like a GS cookie. Some of the dollar general brands taste near the GS ones too. Less than $2 a box.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

the GS cookies have gotten worse tasting in the last few yrs- I don't bother- I will give them 10 bucks as a donation- instead of the $$ going to the cost of the cookies and them getting only a portion


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Becka- I know a lot of troops cannot/do not accept donations. The troop my youngest was in used donations to buy boxes of cookies to hand out at VA homes.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> the GS cookies have gotten worse tasting in the last few yrs- I don't bother- I will give them 10 bucks as a donation- instead of the $$ going to the cost of the cookies and them getting only a portion


You are doing it wrong ,try throwing the cookies away and eating the box :run:


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I always buy a few GS cookies, but also make a donation. I don't think they make much on the cookies.

Shelf prices on some magazines have gone crazy, too. When we were designing our house, I bought a lot of building and decor magazines, but some of the 'special' editions are $10 or more! Considering that they are about 90% advertising, that's just too much. We gradually got away from newspapers, too. I used to love getting the paper, but it just had to go. I find I don't miss it any more.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

MushCreek, I did cancel my paper subscription. I'd gotten a subscription, from the time I was 18 yrs old, till I was 60. They raised the yearly rate to $200. As far as mags, there are subscription sites with really good deals. Can't remember which ones. Maybe a Google search would help. Also, maybe the mags you're looking for are too specialized for those sites. I check these sites when I want to give a subscription as a gift.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Went to our trendy local supermarket recently. Their prices have always been a little bit more but image paying 5.49 for a pound of land o lakes butter!!!. I DON"T THINK SO!!!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

CAjerseychick said:


> Can you get a dairy goat? We are new to them but our one little gal gives us a third of a gallon with a single evening (convenience) milking a day-- its enough for us.... we hope to experiment with yogurt and cheese over the summer...


Hi CAjerseychick, and thanks for the good suggestion. I'm glad it works for you and hope your future holds lots of ice cream and cheese for your enjoyment. DH is an insulin dependent diabetic, grouchy when it comes to food he doesn't think he can have, and I usually follow along in his food steps on what's not allowed in the house. So, we cut our food bill not just because of the expense. It's also cut to meet his guidelines of allowable foods.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Joshie said:


> I am not so much shocked as I am disappointed that people don't seem to notice or complain how manufacturers have reduced the size of packages without lowering the price. DH commented the other day that the size of Triscut crackers are smaller than they used to be.


Yes, it seems everything is now smaller or of inferior quality. Even top brand names toilet paper, paper towels, tissues, and paper napkins are now so thin that it takes double the amount to do the job that it once took! Yet consumers are paying the same price or even more for all of these poorer quality or smaller products! :grumble: Food products just continue to shrink more and more, everytime I grocery shop I am amazed!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I watch grocery haul videos on youtube. I know, sick puppy that does this for entertainment. Anyways, there are some general across the board observations to be had from doing this and here are mine:

The food buyers are proud of their haul.
They love the products they have purchased and are especially proud of the organic and green foods they buy. 
They buy according to the picture on the package, not the actual contents.
Bulk buys are rare but usually are non food items such as cooking oil, cleaning products, or big plastic tubs of "salad". 
Natural organic sweet stuff is number one and they talk forever about how good the product is for you. They know this because it's obvious the package has been opened and sampled.
Every grocery haul has at least one frozen pizza.
Most households eat hummus from the deli.
Everyone eats tortillas.
All Driscoll fresh berries are sold in small clear plastic containers by the quarter cup and in a single layer. No guesswork needed to see those berries that might be on the rotten side. How do you feed a family on this amount?
You rarely see a whole raw chicken, a sack of potatoes, several gallons of milk, and a basket of fresh produce in quantity. Everything has been put in miniature size and packaged to look "healthy". A serving size of one is the normal sized package now.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Win07_351 said:


> Sometimes, you have to leave things on the shelf when they become too pricey.


Yes, and that includes healthcare. If I have one more 'provider' tell me that because I have health insurance it's covered and the costs are not a problem, I'm going to blow a gasket. Yes my wife and I are thankful to have insurance but just because you have insurance doesn't mean you can afford to use it.

Sometimes other budget items like property tax, groceries, gas, etc need to be paid and healthcare gets left on the shelf.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

soulsurvivor said:


> I watch grocery haul videos on youtube. I know, sick puppy that does this for entertainment.
> .


LOL! I love YouTube haul videos, never watched a grocery haul though...need to go check those out. I occasionally watch makeup and goodwill hauls, then marvel at some of the things people are willing to spend their hard earned money on.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Building a house, I'm buying lots of things I haven't bought in a long time. When did plumbing solder become gold?!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Mrs.Swirtz said:


> If you can find any!!!! I've been looking for .22lr for months and can only find .223. As far as used trucks go, it would just be cheaper to keep fixing my own. I bought a 2000 GMC Sierra 7 or 8 years ago with 4wd for $7,000. It's a pretty nice truck but now has 236,000 miles on it. The same model is more now than it was 7-8 years ago. How does that even work?!!


I finally found a brick (500 rounds/Federal) of .22lr at Fin, Feather and Fur - a local hunting/fishing store. Talk about sticker shock. $39.99 AND they were limiting them to 1 per customer. I know it isn't much compared to some other ammo but that is 4 times what I paid the last time I bought .22lr (2 years ago).


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

soulsurvivor said:


> I watch grocery haul videos on youtube. I know, sick puppy that does this for entertainment. Anyways, there are some general across the board observations to be had from doing this and here are mine:
> 
> The food buyers are proud of their haul.
> They love the products they have purchased and are especially proud of the organic and green foods they buy.
> ...


I have never heard of these haul videos- what are they? I must go check them out!


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

clovis said:


> Talking about tires:
> 
> I was out of town, and had a flat. I limped the car over to a local tire shop that sells mostly used tires.
> 
> ...


That is mostly because chain tire shops (the ones changing most tires) won't sell used any more. Because of liability......

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Pugnacious said:


> That is mostly because chain tire shops (the ones changing most tires) won't sell used any more. Because of liability......
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


So true, and they wont sell ANY tire that is not for a particular vehicle either. The Correct Size according tho the vehicles door sticker. Just try to put on a passenger car tire on a 4 X 4. Even if that CAR is say a 4 x 4 Suburban you can't, it MUST be a Truck specified tire only.
You can't even put on a tire that is slightly wider and even slightly bigger around if buying in pairs or all 4.
but Nope Not Any More. Has to be what is recommended for THAT vehicle, and that vehicle only


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> So true, and they wont sell ANY tire that is not for a particular vehicle either. The Correct Size according tho the vehicles door sticker. Just try to put on a passenger car tire on a 4 X 4. Even if that CAR is say a 4 x 4 Suburban you can't, it MUST be a Truck specified tire only.
> You can't even put on a tire that is slightly wider and even slightly bigger around if buying in pairs or all 4.
> but Nope Not Any More. Has to be what is recommended for THAT vehicle, and that vehicle only



oh bull....

I just put p-rated tires on my F150.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

farmerj said:


> oh bull....
> 
> I just put p-rated tires on my F150.


Was that one of those Big Tire places? Was it at Sam's Club or Walmart etc? Walmart sure wonk;t do any size or rated tire that is not for a particular vehicle. No way will they put a passenger car tire on a 4 X 4 that is not rated for said vehicle. I was lucky my Suburban was 2 wheel drive so I could put regular car radials on it. And my Buick Century They had to Order the specific size, even if I was getting all 4 and a fraction of a inch one way or the other would not make a bit of difference in handling or safety issues. I was also lucky that my GMC 2 Wheel drive could take regular car passenger tires as I didn't have to put on truck ones. But try THAT on a 4 X 4. LOL


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Becka03 said:


> I have never heard of these haul videos- what are they? I must go check them out!


You've been warned.... lol.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bCPYoMJof0[/ame]

and here's her homepage with 612 videos to choose from.
http://www.youtube.com/user/dprsp1?feature=watch


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I lost my old home milk cow and have been looking for a replacement . i'm still in shock I might have to consider becoming a goat milker


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Soulsurvivor, how can you watch those? Omigosh! That was 15 minutes of my life wasted, lol! I sure hope they're taking multivitamins, what a bunch of garbage! Did you notice anything missing? Like vegetables? Fruits? Whole grains of any kind? Anything green at all? Anything that wasn't pure empty carbs or full of fillers and preservatives?

The only things she had that I might even consider buying were the juice (I love orange pineapple juice as an occasional treat, though I prefer Dole real juice, but no one carries it here any more) and the cheese (I usually buy regular Provolone, but might try the Provolone/Mozzarella mix).

Some might say the ground round was okay, but I actually prefer ground chuck because it still has enough fat in it to have some flavor (to me ground round is like eating sawdust, lol), but not as much fat as regular ground beef.

I also couldn't believe the prices she paid for everything, wow. At least she did use $9 worth of coupons, guess that's something, lol. I'd hate to see what her monthly food bill is.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Soulsurvivor, how can you watch those? Omigosh! That was 15 minutes of my life wasted, lol! I sure hope they're taking multivitamins, what a bunch of garbage! Did you notice anything missing? Like vegetables? Fruits? Whole grains of any kind? Anything green at all? Anything that wasn't pure empty carbs or full of fillers and preservatives?
> 
> The only things she had that I might even consider buying were the juice (I love orange pineapple juice as an occasional treat, though I prefer Dole real juice, but no one carries it here any more) and the cheese (I usually buy regular Provolone, but might try the Provolone/Mozzarella mix).
> 
> ...


So tell me, you bored anymore? I love that the grocery haul people share a part of their lives with me. It makes me feel special and as a little side benefit I get to rant and rave right along beside them about the terrible food choices they're making. If I was a fly on their wall they've have me killed by now for being so grouchy and bossy.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Soulsurvivor, how can you watch those? Omigosh! That was 15 minutes of my life wasted, lol! I sure hope they're taking multivitamins, what a bunch of garbage! Did you notice anything missing? Like vegetables? Fruits? Whole grains of any kind? Anything green at all? Anything that wasn't pure empty carbs or full of fillers and preservatives?
> 
> The only things she had that I might even consider buying were the juice (I love orange pineapple juice as an occasional treat, though I prefer Dole real juice, but no one carries it here any more) and the cheese (I usually buy regular Provolone, but might try the Provolone/Mozzarella mix).
> 
> ...


Agree, I wouldnt buy any of that garbage. Small portion of marinated chicken for an arm and a leg? thats ridiculous. Dont people know how to cook anymore? I can get a huge bag of chickens and marinate it myself for 1/3 that price. Potatoes? really? people buy potatoes ready to go? processed in grease. oh thats sounds yummy... ya and not a single vegetable. I cant even watch it. There should be a disclaimer, "dont eat like this unless you want to be unhealthy and overweight."


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

Husband and I went shopping for our first tractor..... ouch.... costs more than my first house did. At least the tiller still works fine and we can hire for backhoe work.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Cat litter jumped 2$ in one month.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Craziest thing I have seen?

All of the other bags of rice were priced in a normal range.
One bags was labeled 'gluten free'. (well.. no duh)
and it was $7.98!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing special about it. 
It wasn't organic.
Just 'gluten free'.
Absolutely ridiculous!
and there are people who only hear the buzz word and will pay that.
But.. I guess if they don't educate themselves, then they deserve it.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Here's another one. Dairy Queen! We took the grandkids there for a treat after school today. If I had not had a buy one/get one free I would have walked out. How do folks pay this amt for an ice cream treat?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I could kick myself I did not stock up on underwear. A pack that used to be around six bucks when we retired eight 9 years ago is now $18. I think I will stock up anyway, because I am afraid it will go higher, and it does not eat anything and makes no noise.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

MushCreek said:


> I always buy a few GS cookies, but also make a donation. I don't think they make much on the cookies.


I give them what they make on a couple of packs as a donation and not buy the cookies.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Inflation is under "control" because food and fuel have been taken out of the formula that determines the inflation rate.

Right. so that means combines have not gone up in price?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking through some of the seed catalogs was a shock yesterday...and fruit trees? OUCH!
Guess they are seeing folks deciding to start being self sufficient and adjusting to what they think folks will pay...me, I'll just graft some new apple trees.

Matt


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Roadking said:


> Looking through some of the seed catalogs was a shock yesterday...and fruit trees? OUCH!
> Guess they are seeing folks deciding to start being self sufficient and adjusting to what they think folks will pay...me, I'll just graft some new apple trees.
> 
> Matt


I know what your saying!!!!' I choked when I seen the fruit tree prices. I'm so glad I got mine 7 years ago!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tabitha said:


> I give them what they make on a couple of packs as a donation and not buy the cookies.


As a Girl Scout mom..thanks! To answer another poster, I think the girls make .75 on each box? I know it's not a lot.

This year we're using donations both actual cookies and money - which we use to buy cookies to give to a battered women's shelter.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ladies - why in the world does a bra cost $35 - $40 or more!! :grit:


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Cindy in NY said:


> Ladies - why in the world does a bra cost $35 - $40 or more!! :grit:


Because it suspends such a large amount of weight. Bowling ball bags are expensive too.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Because it suspends such a large amount of weight. Bowling ball bags are expensive too.


 ...............Silicone , is Extremely Heavy ! , lol , fordy:lookout:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> $3.04 around here this week. Kroger cards give you 10 cents off that for every $100 in groceries you buy. I filled up for $2.49 a gallon two weeks ago with the Kroger card.


Actually, that's not such a good deal. In this week's Kroger ad they proudly advertise "Chuck Roast - buy one get one of equal or lesser value free!!" Then in small print under the ad, it says "save up to $5.99/lb". I have never seen chuck roast sell at Kroger (or anywhere else) for $5.99/lb. Across the street is a Meijer store and their chuck roast is $3.19/lb. regular price (not on sale). If you spend $100 at Kroger you could have saved much more by shopping around. If you car/truck holds 25 gallons, you saved about $13, but you had to spend $550 to get the lower gas prices buy paying higher food prices. There is no free lunch.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Cindy in NY said:


> Ladies - why in the world does a bra cost $35 - $40 or more!! :grit:


 
The absolute best bras that I have ever found are around $7.
They are the Fruit of the Loom cotton ones with underwire.
I am a well endowed woman and these do it all.
I have tried a million bras over the years and keep coming back.

I like the Genie bras or whatever for around the house, but love the Fruit of the Looms too.
They last too. Even when I accidentally toss them in the washer. oops.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

calliemoonbeam said:


> The way they go about it so sneakily just really ticks me off. Like a jar of peanut butter. It's smaller around, and then if you look at the bottom it's got a huge divot in it instead of being flat and filled with peanut butter like it used to be. Do they really think we're so stupid we don't notice those things? It's insulting!


Callie, the divot in the bottom of the jars is not to fool you into thinking you got more than you really did, it's to keep the bottom of the jar from "rounding" when they fill the jar. If the jar is flat when filled, it will bow out and not sit flat on the shelf. They didn't have that problem when they used glass jars. Look at most plastic jars - mayo, dog cookies, pretzels - most will have that divot on the bottom.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

soulsurvivor said:


> Bulk buys are rare but usually are non food items such as cooking oil, cleaning products, or big plastic tubs of "salad".


When did cooking oil and salad become "non-food" items?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> When did cooking oil and salad become "non-food" items?


Around here they're considered non food if they're not meat and potatoes since that's about the only thing he eats. He does everything from shopping to serving all our meals, so I don't argue.

And it was me being lazy in how I was saying that, so please forgive.


----------



## Digger (Nov 1, 2003)

Peanut butter and mayo plastic jars were flat bottomed until they shrank the contents. I still have some old ones around here that are flat. They sat flat and fine in the shelf too.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> When did cooking oil and salad become "non-food" items?


I've been sitting here thinking about this and I'm going to hold to my first statement that cooking oil and salad are non-food items. Neither one of those are foods that I'm going to sit down and pig out on, so those are still non-food to me. I have to have food that treats a fork with respect.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

suitcase_sally said:


> Actually, that's not such a good deal. In this week's Kroger ad they proudly advertise "Chuck Roast - buy one get one of equal or lesser value free!!" Then in small print under the ad, it says "save up to $5.99/lb". I have never seen chuck roast sell at Kroger (or anywhere else) for $5.99/lb. Across the street is a Meijer store and their chuck roast is $3.19/lb. regular price (not on sale). If you spend $100 at Kroger you could have saved much more by shopping around. If you car/truck holds 25 gallons, you saved about $13, but you had to spend $550 to get the lower gas prices buy paying higher food prices. There is no free lunch.


 
Unless, of course, you earned that gas discount by stocking up on loss leaders at Kroger.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> Callie, the divot in the bottom of the jars is not to fool you into thinking you got more than you really did, it's to keep the bottom of the jar from "rounding" when they fill the jar. If the jar is flat when filled, it will bow out and not sit flat on the shelf. They didn't have that problem when they used glass jars. Look at most plastic jars - mayo, dog cookies, pretzels - most will have that divot on the bottom.


I'm not so sure...scroll back to post #65 to see my consumer report link. I'd like to believe food manufactures are honest but I don't think they are. I wouldn't put it past them to try to trick people.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I listen and read way too much alternative news, but I like to think I'm being smart by digging around for the lesser known truth. The online chat is that beef will skyrocket because of the 200,000 cattle that were caught up in that freak winter storm in the northwest and died. Another item getting tossed around is that CA crops can't help but be effected by the ongoing drought. Along with that is Brazil, another country in trouble due to drought, and one whose food exports will be severely cut this year. 

Read a comment from a woman in Australia that she wasn't sure how they were going to keep paying for their air conditioning since the bill was over $1200 a month. She had taken in people to live with her and pay rent just so she could have help paying that one bill. She said many new heat records had been set this year in Australia.

And then I heard that the country of Slovenia got slammed with 6 inches of ice this past week. They say the country has lost at least half of their trees, maybe more and there's structural damage everywhere. And there have been many reports of England being flooded, last year and again this year. 

It's one big global complaint about the extreme weather events and how it's effecting food production. I think I need to get a green house put up and hope the hail storms stay away. I'm badly spoiled because I live among people that grow most of their food and sell the extra locally. That may not always be the case if these weather events keep popping up for the prime growing seasons. 

There's always people that laugh and make fun of others that voice concerns over the extreme weather and I can laugh with the best of them, but I think most of us do it to cover up some of the natural fear we have of the unknown. So, we can view videos like this one and giggle, but not too loudly because we know the personal grief that so many suffered from this:

http://www.wimp.com/snowdramatization


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Tabitha said:


> Inflation is under "control" because *food and fuel have been taken out of the formula that determines the inflation rate*.


This has already ben rebutted in this thread. It's simply not true


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

"There are two presented-CPI-figures, the-CPI-for Urban Wage Earners and Clerical Workers (CPI-W), and the-CPI-for all Urban Consumers (CPI-U). The most watched metric, Core-CPI-(with food and energy prices removed) is the CPI-U, which will usually be presented with a seasonal adjustment, as consumer patterns vary widely depending on the time of year. The current base year for the-CPI-is 1982, so changes will typically be provided on a percentage basis to reflect only changes to prior index levels. Numbers will also be shown as an annual-run rate-of growth, to give investors a sense of the near-term inflationary outlook"
ttp://www.investopedia.com/university/releases/cpi.asp


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

where I want to said:


> "There are two presented-CPI-figures, the-CPI-for Urban Wage Earners and Clerical Workers (CPI-W), and the-CPI-for all Urban Consumers (CPI-U). The most watched metric, Core-CPI-(with food and energy prices removed) is the CPI-U, which will usually be presented with a seasonal adjustment, as consumer patterns vary widely depending on the time of year. The current base year for the-CPI-is 1982, so changes will typically be provided on a percentage basis to reflect only changes to prior index levels. Numbers will also be shown as an annual-run rate-of growth, to give investors a sense of the near-term inflationary outlook"
> ttp://www.investopedia.com/university/releases/cpi.asp


What's your point? The core is not used for anything.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Deacon Mike said:


> What's your point? The core is not used for anything.


http://www.bls.gov/ppi/ppifaq.htm#1

As an economic indicator. It is usually the one cited in the well-known phrase "underlying inflation" in media reporting to say there is low inflation. I imagine it is the main index used by the Fed to determine whether the economy is heating up.
No one would go to the bother of calculating it if it was truly not used for anything.

It also largely accounts for the difference in what people see is going on versus what economists keep reporting


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

chickenista said:


> The absolute best bras that I have ever found are around $7.
> They are the Fruit of the Loom cotton ones with underwire.
> I am a well endowed woman and these do it all.
> I have tried a million bras over the years and keep coming back.
> ...


Where do you get the Fruit of the Loom with underwire?
I end up spending too much on bras- 
and I always swear I will take care of them- but I don't I need to find a cheaper alternative


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

just this past week I bought beef stew meat for over $6 per pound. Normally we buy a quarter cow, but we just can't spend $650 on 130 pounds of beef right now. We are trying to finish the basement so we can sell the house and get the heck out of here and out into the country. DH normally bow hunts for deer but between school and work only got one small doe this past year.


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I buy the $10 ones from Target. They're OK, just don't put them through the dryer. 



Becka03 said:


> Where do you get the Fruit of the Loom with underwire?
> I end up spending too much on bras-
> and I always swear I will take care of them- but I don't I need to find a cheaper alternative


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

soulsurvivor, I agree with a lot of your posts and this one is no exception. We have cut our beef consumption way down due to prices. There is a virus in the last year that has killed 3 to 5 million baby pigs in America. Any pigs that are going to shows in WI are now being advised to slaughter right after the show to try to prevent more infection spread. Pork has been our replacement for beef. My husband and I were just talking about trying to stock up on pork before the prices start going up. Chicken is also one of our main foods but got to be careful because some of it is injected with a salt? solution. 
Weather, economic practices, and diseases are factors that all of us are vulnerable to throughout our lives. Hopefully the more we're aware, the more we prepare. I am guilty of not looking ahead and being prepared. For the remaining years I plan to remedy that discrepancy.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

garden seeds are way up .but im still realing from the prices on dairy / home milk cows


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have never bought from them but get emails from Zaycon Foods...this is what they sent me the other day.. Subject of the email National Beef Shortage



> Hello you lovely people out there in Zaycon Land! We wanted to remind everyone that Aprilâs 93/7 lean ground beef and smoked ham sales are now open. Why are we reminding you just two days after we first told you about these events? Because we want you to get your share of the deliciousnessâ¦ and those shares are limited this time!
> 
> Remember how we had to raise the price of our fresh, lean 93/7 ground beef to $3.99 this time around? (And remember how that price still beats the heck out of any grocery store rates, especially considering the superb quality of Zaycon beef?)
> 
> ...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

One topic I forgot to include on the alternative bad news list is the continued discussion about the death of bees. Don't be surprised at the increased number of news stories about this in the coming months. It's already a trending topic and on the www.beforeitsnews.com website there are random news stories saying that Putin and Russia are blaming the US for not sanctioning Monsanto for its' harmful practices/products that are killing off the world's bee populations and threatening global food production.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was at Target yesterday and on an endcap they have sale items. I hate swallowing pills so I was looking at the multivitamin gummies. There were about 90 in the bottle and the price seemed pretty good for a 3-month supply.

I looked at the label....4 gummies per day. :bored:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I hadn't been to grocery store in 3 wks. OMG everything there was a sticker shock.


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

I had to go back to page 8 for this thread.

Laugh at me or pity me, but I don't grocery shop much. A little background....basically I live alone. DH works on the pipeline so I only actually see him a few times a year. For something to do, I do dishes at a little restaurant here in town. Their dishwasher's husband died and they needed help. Instead of cash, she feeds me whatever I want. That holds me over the rest of the day and I have a small meal at night. 

Tonight some dinner plans with my sister fell through so off to the local grocery store I go. 

Something light, snacky type of quick food. HOLY COW! 1 (0ne) can of mushroom soup was $2! Okay, nix the soup, I'll just do mac and cheese. The cheapo box with the powdered cheese (that used to be 4 for a dollar) was $1.39 for one box. The "good" stuff with the cheese pouch was......$2.39! Needless to say, I was shocked!

The rest of the night will be on the canning and freezing sites I belong to!

Yankee


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Our homeowner's insurance just got raised ALOT!! Not happy.  We've never had a claim of any sort in the 36 years we've been with this insurance company. Hubby says it's cause replacement costs are so much higher now - I imagine he is right...


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I went grocery shopping 2 weeks ago, Chuck roast was 4.29lb. Then I went again yesterday. Same roast was 5.69lb. Needless to say we won't be having roast for dinner. hamburger is 3.49 for 85/15


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I've seen figures saying that pork prices are expected to rise another 20% this year due to the virus that's going around. One more reason to buy bulk from a local farmer!

DH was complaining about how every trip to the store costs $100. Haven't shopped in almost a month, came home with 9 bags and a huge thing of paper towels- still $100. Last time he went it was $60 for a basket full. We are pretty spoiled since there is little we buy except dairy and produce during the winter.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

badlander said:


> We found .22's 50 count box for 5$ last week. Wouldn't sell us a brick and they limited the sale to two per customer. Luckily I was with DH so we got 4 boxes figuring it was better than not having .22s.
> 
> My particular sticker shock has been the way the price of beef has gone up. A small roast big enough for 2 at almost 10 dollars! Won't pay it.
> 
> Husband actually mentioned buying a young beef and turning it out into the pasture for the summer and butchering it come fall....I'm considering it.


 
Tell me about it! We where out of chuck roasts in the freezer and I went to buy a large one for Sunday dinner. Needed a 5 lb one and found one almost almost that size for $25! We won't be eating anymore beef roasts until we butcher again unless I can catch some on sale. I do have a few venison roasts in the freezer thank goodness.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Songbird said:


> Our homeowner's insurance just got raised ALOT!! Not happy.  We've never had a claim of any sort in the 36 years we've been with this insurance company. Hubby says it's cause replacement costs are so much higher now - I imagine he is right...


I think a lot of insurance companies were hit hard in the past few years with claims, because of extreme weather.
I shop for cheaper estimates when our car and home insurance rates go up. I've noticed our agent will find a better deal, when I start getting quotes. 
We had been with one agent for over 20 years for our car insurance. When it suddenly went up like $300 one year, I shopped around for quotes and found one $400 cheaper than what we had. I let him know, to see if he could match it, I never heard from him again. It was nothing personal towards him, but I can't afford to spend an extra $400 just to be "loyal" - I switched agents and haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

OUVickie said:


> I think a lot of insurance companies were hit hard in the past few years with claims, because of extreme weather.
> I shop for cheaper estimates when our car and home insurance rates go up. I've noticed our agent will find a better deal, when I start getting quotes.
> We had been with one agent for over 20 years for our car insurance. When it suddenly went up like $300 one year, I shopped around for quotes and found one $400 cheaper than what we had. I let him know, to see if he could match it, I never heard from him again. It was nothing personal towards him, but I can't afford to spend an extra $400 just to be "loyal" - I switched agents and haven't regretted it yet.


 I heard once that a person Should ALWAYS shop around every 3 to 4 years for different insurance companies to get insurance from. That includes car insurance as well as home owners renters etc. etc.
Always remember insurance companies are NOT your friend. And they will Not Just Volunteer a better rate for you. you MUST do that on your own, whether or not you like change or not. 
Change IS good. And change is good for the financial outlook as well.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't read all of these, but pork was my latest sticker shock. $4/lb! And drumsticks are over a dollar a pound. Sheesh. We might have to become vegetarian, and not by choice!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I've always sold off the few goat wethers we have each year, but after saving two last year and just butchering them, the meat was great and my picky eater mother ate a whole hamburger of it, not realizing it wasn't beef. So, from now on until I can afford to buy a calf and raise it, we're keeping all the goat kids for the freezer. Doesn't cost that much to raise them for 9 to 10 months. Yikes, I cannot believe the price of things.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Jan in CO said:


> I've always sold off the few goat wethers we have each year, but after saving two last year and just butchering them, the meat was great and my picky eater mother ate a whole hamburger of it, not realizing it wasn't beef. So, from now on until I can afford to buy a calf and raise it, we're keeping all the goat kids for the freezer. Doesn't cost that much to raise them for 9 to 10 months. Yikes, I cannot believe the price of things.


I did not really like a lot of goat cuts like chops but never found any ground meat better than ground goat.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> I heard once that a person Should ALWAYS shop around every 3 to 4 years for different insurance companies to get insurance from. That includes car insurance as well as home owners renters etc. etc.
> Always remember insurance companies are NOT your friend. And they will Not Just Volunteer a better rate for you. you MUST do that on your own, whether or not you like change or not.
> Change IS good. And change is good for the financial outlook as well.


Yes, all it takes is a few phone calls. 
I realize that independent agents are just business people and most of them are part of their community and often sponsor community sports and the community schools. 
When I paid off my car last year I called our agent and told them to drop our coverage to just liability. I asked her to check on rates for each of the companies they offer, we were able to get a better rate from the one we were with just because I inquired. I had her check on home owner insurance rates and found the one we currently have offers a better rate and coverage. It pays to ask.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

While this is minor, percentage-wise it's huge.

It was shopping day and along the way I stopped at a dollar store. I like the poo bags for cleaning out litter boxes and figured I'd stock up while I was there. The box now contains 50 bags for $1. whereas my older boxes from the same store have 100 bags for $1. They removed 50% of the product - yikes!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

that's funny. I stopped shopping for insurance in 1999. I had people calling me promising me they could cut my insurance rates buy 25-40% all the time.

"who's your current provider?" "USAA"....

Silence.....


"uh, we can't beat them. Thanks for your time". Click.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I went last night to look for loss leaders- I found only one- Bone in Pork Roasts- 99 cents a lb- I bought them all - since the sale just started- and our son wants pulled pork that DH smokes for his Graduation Party- I have enough for his party now- and I think I will be getting more for the freezer- as this is an easy meal in the crockpot or in the oven- 
99 cents- is a crazy good price- 
one of the "loss Leaders" was sugar- uhhhhhhh I normally get sugar at Sam's club and store in my buckets- when in the heck did sugar come in 4lb bags- not 5 lb bags?!?!? is that normal?
they were 4 for 5 dollars- and I thought- oh well that is a good deal till I realized that they changed the size of the bag!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Becka03 said:


> I went last night to look for loss leaders- I found only one- Bone in Pork Roasts- 99 cents a lb- I bought them all - since the sale just started- and our son wants pulled pork that DH smokes for his Graduation Party- I have enough for his party now- and I think I will be getting more for the freezer- as this is an easy meal in the crockpot or in the oven-
> 99 cents- is a crazy good price-
> one of the "loss Leaders" was sugar- uhhhhhhh I normally get sugar at Sam's club and store in my buckets- when in the heck did sugar come in 4lb bags- not 5 lb bags?!?!? is that normal?
> they were 4 for 5 dollars- and I thought- oh well that is a good deal till I realized that they changed the size of the bag!


Sugar has bern 4lbs for quite a while now. I've been buying a 25lb bag from Sam's.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> one of the "loss Leaders" was sugar- uhhhhhhh I normally get sugar at Sam's club and store in my buckets- when in the heck did sugar come in 4lb bags- not 5 lb bags?!?!? is that normal?
> they were 4 for 5 dollars- and I thought- oh well that is a good deal till I realized that they changed the size of the bag!


4-4lb bags for $5? I'd jump on that. Sugar ain't cheap anymore either. Apparently I am the only thing that is cheap by the looks of my paycheck.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I had sticker shock of a different kind. I'm so used to everything being so high that when I visited our new Ruler 2 weeks ago I was shocked to find family packs of nice, big pork steaks (the date was that day or the next) had been marked down to $3.69 a package that came with 4 in it. I bought 2 packages. Bread was on sale for $.25 a loaf for white bread. Then last week they marked their whole chickens down to $2.59 a piece from almost $6.00. Their boneless, skinless chicken breasts were normally $10.00 was $4.29 a package. Again because of the date but I checked the meat real well and there was no discoloration or anything. The day before I bought the chicken my dad was there and he got milk for $.99 a gallon. It was $2.29 when I was there but that's still better than $3.40 at Walmart.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

My sticker shock was toilet paper and paper towels! I buy those items every 6 to 8 months WOW, nearly double in price and smaller amounts.. Don't really buy many food items as we produce most of our own.. But judging by some of the prices things are certainly getting high..


----------

